# iPhone Handsfree?



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

Is there a handsfree headset for the iphone? Wired or wireless really, if anyone has any reviews/recommendations that would be great - thanks!


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

The iPhone comes with a handsfree headset. The included earbuds. Apple also sells a BlueTooth wireless earpiece (in the US), but you should be able to use any BlueTooth headset with it.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

I bought a Silver Jawbone from NCIX. Love it. Sound quality is awesome. I only use it in the car, so I'm not sure how all-day comfortable it would be.

http://www.jawbone.com

Couple of things though:

- FIT. The supplied accessories don't fit my right ear very well, but do work with my left one. Lots of people mod the Jawbone with other cell ear pieces. Oh, it takes a lot of practice getting it on and off (a two handed task.)

- SIZE. It's not the smallest bt headset, but it looks pretty good (reminds me of my Power Mac.). Light blinks white, not blue.

- BUILD QUALITY. I had to finish trimming some of the plastic, but not a big deal.

- BUTTONS. Super hard to use in ear, but that doesn't matter (only use for on/off. iPhone controls volume with side buttons.

Also looked at the BlueAnt Z9, but there were lots of complaints and the several rounds of firmware updates (very cool idea) never seemed to solve the issues.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

madgunde said:


> The iPhone comes with a handsfree headset. The included earbuds. Apple also sells a BlueTooth wireless earpiece (in the US), but you should be able to use any BlueTooth headset with it.


The nice thing about the earbuds is that if you are listening to music and a call comes in, the music fades out. One click on the button on the right side allows you to answer the call, when the call is done click the button again and the music comes back up but... and I haven't been able to confirm this, I believe that the song(s) keep playing while you are on the phone so it's not like you are pausing it.

However you can also use the same button to pause a song while you are just listening to it. That combined with the side volume controls and I have a lot more control than with my iPod.


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

*handsfree in car is a delight*

I have a cheap FM transmitter thing that I plug into my iPhone and into the lighter socket to power it in my car. (YES I had to whittle the earphone jack so that it would fit into the iPhone earbud jack hole, but that only took a few minutes with my swiss army knife.) I find that if I'm listening to music as I drive in the car and I get a call, the music fades and the phone rings and shows who is calling. I have to then do the slide thing which can be a bit tricky while driving, I admit. That is the only hard part. (It's possible that in 1.1.1 they have made it so a double click does this--but we are still waiting for a hack before we upgrade.) But after moving the slider without having an accident, the caller's voice comes out of my car speakers, and they can hear me speaking fine--if a bit echoey. It works wonderfully hands free.

AND when the music comes back it comes right back where it left off. It DOES NOT play in the background while you are talking. I mean it does not continue in silence or anything. It restarts right where it was when the call came in. My old Nokia N80 did the same thing.


----------

